# Chances of getting a job with a bad driving record



## emt-slick (Mar 4, 2011)

My driving record sucks because a couple years ago when I was dumb and irresponsible I got a ticket and then didn't pay it so got a suspension.  I have a couple moving violations, that suspension, and an accident within the past 5 years.  

Does this kill my chances of getting a job?  My last violation was over 1 year ago.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 4, 2011)

Ambulance wise, unlikely. You can get a job that doesn't involve driving e.g. theme park EMT or ER tech.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 4, 2011)

Smooth move slick, not.


----------



## AndyK (Mar 4, 2011)

What may help your case is undertaking some advanced driving training before applying. It shows that you have recognised your mistakes and have proactively done something about it


----------



## Anjel (Mar 4, 2011)

I just interviewed with a company and they told me that the most they will hire is someone with 2 points and no accident. 

Sorry.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2011)

Too many EMT-Bs out there for them to bother with someone with a bad record.


----------



## anestheticmedic (Mar 4, 2011)

A Lot of places will hire u. The last place I worked hired people with DUIs and no license. They just couldn't drive. Most places won't hire those people tho. Do u have a lot of points?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 4, 2011)

Take some defensive driving classes and *slow down* lol I've seen a few places around Houston that specifically say to be eligible to be hired you have to be "insurable" so I would think as long as you have a DL and can get insurance you might be ok I'm a volunteer though so I'll be the first to admit I have no idea how picky they are when they're actually paying you. Good luck


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 4, 2011)

emt-slick said:


> My driving record sucks because a couple years ago when I was dumb and irresponsible I got a ticket and then didn't pay it so got a suspension.  I have a couple moving violations, that suspension, and an accident within the past 5 years.
> 
> Does this kill my chances of getting a job?  My last violation was over 1 year ago.


This again?  Isn't the horse starting to bloat?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Take some defensive driving classes and *slow down* lol I've seen a few places around Houston that specifically say to be eligible to be hired you have to be "insurable" so I would think as long as you have a DL and can get insurance you might be ok I'm a volunteer though so I'll be the first to admit I have no idea how picky they are when they're actually paying you. Good luck



VERY picky. Why pay more in insurance for someone with a bad driving record when you can wait an hour or so and pick up an EMT w/ a clean record and pay less in insurance costs


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 4, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> VERY picky. Why pay more in insurance for someone with a bad driving record when you can wait an hour or so and pick up an EMT w/ a clean record and pay less in insurance costs



Yeah your right he's screwed. :sad: lol


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't be discouraged. I have a horrible driving record, and I found an EMT job (at the first place I applied to).


----------



## Rykielz (Mar 5, 2011)

I was so reckless back when I was 18-19 I managed to get 3 tickets and a minor accident (non-injury) in like 6 months. My employer soon found out and thankfully they didn't fire me, but I was no longer allowed to work 24 hr shifts or drive. This caused me a lot of hardship and cost me a lot of money. Even 2 years down the road when I became a medic I wasn't able to get hired because of the points but luckily they dropped off and now I'm back to 0. I learned my lessons early thankfully and got lucky too. Best thing you cam do with a bad driving record is to not give up and keep trying. Someone's gonna open a door for you with time. Good luck


----------

